# Yorky cube worklog



## Braveheart (Jan 23, 2009)

week 3: after not being able to work on the case due to social and educational demands (dates, tests, etc) I haven't been able to get a lot done...except for the last 3 days, i have finished cutting everything and finished all the drilling except i forgot to put 4 other holes in the back panel thus attaching the top panel  but thats fine for now...it will just be topless until i have the time to take the back panel off.

I'm on my way to Ace hardware to get the last of the screws and the case will be done! I'll post like a whole gallery of pics when its done.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 23, 2009)

I am excited to see what you come up with


----------



## steelkane (Jan 23, 2009)

The mobo tray looks good, but where did week 1 & 2 go. This is the first I've seen of it.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 23, 2009)

I do like the skeleton style mb tray. 
Makes more sense to me than the solid ones.


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 23, 2009)

steelkane said:


> The mobo tray looks good, but where did week 1 & 2 go. This is the first I've seen of it.


i was busy...i started the worklog on another forum but i just never got around to updating it...I've been really busy lately.



King Wookie said:


> I do like the skeleton style mb tray.
> Makes more sense to me than the solid ones.



yeah i really like it, i got it from dangerden.com


Laurijan said:


> I am excited to see what you come up with


yea same here


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 25, 2009)

saturday of 3rd week:

well i couldn't get my Bulgin switch to work (i drilled a nice big hole in the front just for it) so i went to Fry's to get a standard ATX replacment switch, its soooo ugly and doesn't fit so im going to have this butt ugly thing hanging off the front of my drop dead sexy case  but it will have to do until i can get a better one.
everything is done and connected except for CPU, backplate and HS...im still waiting on the backplate...ugh.

and i still can't decide on either a GTX 295 or a 4870x2....mhm.


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 25, 2009)

uuh, i just emailed the CEO of frozenCPU.com and he said to use crimpers to crimp the spade connectors...i think it worked but not sure until tomorrow.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 26, 2009)

Bulgin switches aren't that hard  Just look carefully where your switch connections need to go and where your LED connections go (if any).
Mine works with the wires just wrapped around the spade connectors


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 26, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Bulgin switches aren't that hard  Just look carefully where your switch connections need to go and where your LED connections go (if any).
> Mine works with the wires just wrapped around the spade connectors



 pics please.


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 26, 2009)

whats a good, fairly short, LGA775 heatsink? i dont like mine.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 26, 2009)

I like my Scythe Shuriken...


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 26, 2009)

it has to be under 6" high..


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 26, 2009)

It's 6.4 CM... 6 inches should be easy


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 26, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> It's 6.4 CM... 6 inches should be easy



well i dont want it that small....what here is under http://shop3.frys.com/search?cat=-51736&pType=pDisplay (i dont have a metric ruler so idk how many mm's = inch )


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 26, 2009)

1 inch = 2.54 cm

But I have to say, personally, that Shuriken cools like a mofo for me...
Honestly, the only thing on your link I'd consider are the Zalmans, but they're waaaay overpriced...


----------



## ascstinger (Jan 27, 2009)

the arctic coooling freezer line should be within your height limit, unless the heatpipe and base take up more than an inch


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 28, 2009)

i bought a coolermaster Hyper 212, its just barely too tall, so im going to leave the top off until i get around to modding the top panel. i would have bought a arctic freezer but they only had one AM2 model


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 30, 2009)

http://img230.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img230/2299/1233291623ff0.smil


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 30, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> http://img230.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img230/2299/1233291623ff0.smil



Looking good mate!


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks, oh and the pic showing off my two 3' tae kwondo trophies was just random....they're sitting on my desk.


----------

